# Does Silicone age and degrade? used tank question



## beachguy1957 (Dec 16, 2013)

I want to get back into the hobby after years out. Very tight budget. Planning on buying a used aquarium (100+ gallon) like maybe on craigslist.

So I'm wondering, does silicone get old??
Do I have to be concerned about the age of a tank I buy??
It seems to me silicone caulk should last "forever"

Am I mistaken?? 

Specific reality founded answers only please.Please. Thank you, Marc


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

yes it does..my one tank is older than me (21 years) and it sprung a leak..marine silicone is cheap and easy to use and easy to reseal the tank. so i would say reseal it every decade or so


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Silicone does dry out. With buying a used tank, you should always look at the silicone seals. If they look clean and solid, then it should be fine, but if it looks beat up and cracked, you will need to replace it. Just run your finger up and down the seams. Also if the seller is willing, have them fill it up with water for you...

Most used tanks that are for sale you don't know if it has been used for reptiles, or if it has been sitting dry somewhere for a long period of time. I bought my 210 knowing I would have to re-seal it because it was previously used for reptiles.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I always reseal a previous owned tank. I never know if they used a med in the tank that would be harmful to what ever I want to keep in it. Silicone absorbs copper and releases it slowly. Enough to kill inverts.

have a blessed day


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Reptile tanks are easy to spot. It is okay to use an aquarium for a reptile but not the other way around. An aquarium, except for smaller tanks, have a center brace to hold against the tank expanding when you fill it. They will bulge out. If the tank you want has had it removed, your average local fish store should be able to order one (entire top seal) from you if you can see a manufacture label on them.

In most cases resealing is probably not necessary. If the person really wants to sell it ask them to fill it before you get there. Age of the tank is nearly irrelevant, what is more important is how long it has been empty. Resealing every 10yrs is really unnecessary.


----------

